# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Pijn in onderrug en bult

## janet81

Ik heb al de hele week last van pijn in de onderug. Nou is dit niet zo heel vreemd aangezien ik fybromylagie heb... maar nu is het een ander soort pijn. Toen ontdekte ik 2 dagen geleden een bult (verharde spier??) boven in mijn rechterbil.. die best groot is en pijn uitstraalt naar mijn rechterbeen en rechterkant van de gehele rug weet iemand wat dit kan zijn??

----------


## Agnes574

Laat foto's en een scan maken meid!!
Ikzelf heb CVS en ze schoven al mijn 'klachtjes' daarop af...tot ik een andere arts raadpleegde die niet zo CVS-minded is...resultaat; zware,dubbele hernia!!
Hoeft bij jou niet zo erg te zijn natuurlijk,maar vraag om een grondig en objectief onderzoek,de fybro niet meegerekend!
Sterkte...weet je intussen al meer?
Xx Ag

----------

